
How to Buy a Phone System: Tools for Small Businesses - jseliger
http://blog.seliger.com/2010/02/08/tools-grant-writing-and-small-businesses-how-to-buy-a-phone-system
======
jseliger
Note that this issue arose in an earlier HN thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=865297> which this post in part responds
to.

